# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển kĩ sư thiết kế thiết bị điều khiển tự động

## Nghiêm ZTũnz

1. YÊU CẦU:
- Tốt nghiệp Cao đẳng, Đại Học ngành cơ khí chế tạo
- Biết sử dụng phần mềm Solidworks...
- Yêu cầu kinh nghiệm: 2 năm trở lên
- Người có trách nhiệm cao, trung thực, linh hoạt,…
2. NỘI DUNG CÔNG VIỆC:
- Thiết kế các máy móc
- Thiết kế thiết bị điều khiển tự động
3. NƠI LÀM VIỆC: TPHCM
4. THỜI GIAN LÀM VIỆC: 
- Thời gian làm việc: 8h – 17h 
- Ngày nghỉ theo lịch của nhà nước và công ty quy định
5. LƯƠNG/ CHẾ ĐỘ:
- Lương: LEADER (yêu cầu tiếng nhật N3 trở lên) 1000-1200 USD/ tháng
MEMBER( không yêu cầu tiếng nhật) 600-800 USD/ tháng
- Trợ cấp đi lại
Hình thức tuyển dụng: R-techno tuyển dụng
Mr.Nghiêm Executive

Tel: 0984200790

----------

